# 57460 ( leep) for medical/ pact prog



## fami (Mar 2, 2010)

Good morning Everyone,
I have a claim to submit and I am looking for the S codes for the California Medical / FAMILY PACT program.
The procedure was 54760
Colposcopy of the cervix including upper/adjacent vagina; with loop electrode biopsy(s) of the cervix.

and we need the S code for this procedure, which I am not able to find it.
Thanks,
Fami


----------



## hthompson (Mar 5, 2010)

The S codes have to do with contraception type:
S101 OC, Patch, Ring Eval/Initiate
S102 OC, Patch, Ring Maintain
S103 OC Complication/TAR

S201 Injection Eval/Initiate
S202 Injection Maintain
S203 Injection Complication/TAR

S301 Implant Eval/Initiate
S302 Implant Maintain
S303 Implant Complication/TAR

S401 IUC Eval/Initiate
S402 IUC Maintain
S403 IUC Complication/TAR

S501 Barrier Eval/Initiate
S502 Barrier Maintain
S503 Barrier Complication/TAR

S601 Preg Test Only
S602 Preg Confirmation

S701 F sterilization Eval/Initiate
S702 F sterilization Maintain
S703 F sterilization Complication/TAR

S801 Vasectomy Eval/Initiate
S802 Vasectomy Maintain
S803 Vasectomy Complication/TAR

I'm guessing you're referring to 57460, not 54760 and you will also need specific dx for that.  The available codes are 622.11, 622.12, 233.1

I got this info from the CA Family Pact superbill.  You can search the Medi-Cal website too.


----------

